# What does it cost to move a toilet over 3 feet



## missjones (Mar 3, 2012)

I am buying a house built in 1800! Pier and beam and is in good shape.

The bathroom layout is hideous. There is a small wall in the center of the bathroom and on one side is the vanity and the other side of the wall is the toilet. 

I want to take out this wall and move the toilet and the vanity over to the outer wall. 

I am trying to put together my construction budget for the bank and am having a hard time getting a "ballpark" estimate for:
1) relocating the toilet 3 feet away
2) relocating the sink 3 feet away

I talked to a plumber that said you never know.... 

I really don't care about an exact number today but I do need to decide if my contingency funds for budget overruns will be an additional $2000 or an additional $5000.

Does anyone have any input on this? :blink:

Thanks.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll take the $5000... :laughing:

Miss Jones, in all seriousness, there are a variety of factors that would affect price, and it is generally frowned upon here talking pricing. 

You are best off getting a couple of quotes locally describing what you wish to accomplish... Don't provide info like $2-$5K, but rather explain what you are looking to do, and get the pricing in writing...

Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Your a gc??


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Time to shut down, 5, 4, 3, 2....


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for posting on blah blah blah


----------



## Clark Bilston (Jan 24, 2012)

By code, you can only move a toilet 2 feet.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> Thank you for posting on blah blah blah


You forgot that it will cost tree fiddy.:clap:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

You guys are brutal... :no::laughing:


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Code? Hell...Angus is about to show up and show you code!


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm with them..Tree Fiddy and byeeeeeee.....


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

What color is the toilet?


----------



## missjones (Mar 3, 2012)

*No, I am not a gc... ?*

I am a home purchaser.

I have been in new home construction for 5 years and I do budgets for that all the time. 

I have done costing for fix ups on rental properties as well but have never had to "move a toilet".

It's always install everything from new or do tile work around toilets. 

I will definitely get all the quotes in writing but it's hard to keep going back into a house that is listed with a Realtor for sale to get bids until I own the house. 

That being said, can ya'll stop making fun of me :laughing:

In case any of you would like to know: when you are submitting a construction budget to a bank for a construction loan, you don't want to just jack the #'s up sky high to be safe. 
It could cost you the deal with your bank if you are unrealistic. 

Ummm, wish I could say thanks but nobody has given me anything decent YET! 

Next please.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

SuperiorHIP said:


> What color is the toilet?


What color is the wall?


----------



## missjones (Mar 3, 2012)

SuperiorHIP said:


> Your a gc??


No. I am not a gc. I'm buying an old house.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this thread, "Pricing, Estimating and Success": http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/pricing-estimating-success-27899/

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

